# Print onto vinyl?



## Mrbssoulfultees (May 21, 2018)

Hi Everyone

Sorry if this is a stupid question or if its been asked before

Can i print a high gloss picture onto vinyl before i apply to a t shirt? if so what is the best way?
Would sublimation work on vinyl? 

Many Thanks in Advance


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Solvent inks are usually used for this.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You would need an eco solvent printer along with a printable vinyl.


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes you can with a normal inkjet printer , pigment Tinte and with printable vinyl!
You can see the site from Politape! 
They have printable vinyl for inkjet and for solvent!
I have use the inkjet printable vinyl ,the results is great and the colors also after one year but the hand isnt soft !In big designs is a problem but in 18cm x 18 cm is acceptable!
Note you will need also a special transfer tape for this vinyl


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

kostasfmx said:


> Yes you can with a normal inkjet printer , pigment Tinte and with printable vinyl!
> You can see the site from Politape!
> They have printable vinyl for inkjet and for solvent!
> I have use the inkjet printable vinyl ,the results is great and the colors also after one year but the hand isnt soft !In big designs is a problem but in 18cm x 18 cm is acceptable!
> Note you will need also a special transfer tape for this vinyl


is there a usa supplier for this, might want to try it out!


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

1ArmBandit said:


> kostasfmx said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can with a normal inkjet printer , pigment Tinte and with printable vinyl!
> ...


I don't know,I am also located in Germany


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

I believe this is the same stuff, just renamed.

https://www.specialtymaterials.com/colorjet-iii/


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Stahls will do it for you, print/cut and you press.


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

Waiting said:


> I believe this is the same stuff, just renamed.
> 
> https://www.specialtymaterials.com/colorjet-iii/


I think also and you can request samples to try out


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Solvent printer will print on any vinyl (cheap)
Water based inkjet (with pigment inks) will need a coated vinyl.


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

A ROLAND bn 20 WILL BE A GOOD LOW COST PRINT AND CUT PRINTER


----------

